
Appeals court keeps alive the never-ending Linux case, SCO v. IBM - _JamesA_
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/10/appeals-court-keeps-alive-the-never-ending-linux-case-sco-v-ibm/
======
_JamesA_
Hard to believe it's been 15 years of watching this play out.

